# Nacktschnecken als Köder



## Keinohrfisch (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Wir haben bei uns im Sommer tausende von Nacktschnecken.
Sie sehen so ähnlich aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanische_Wegschnecke

Diese sind ca. 10 cm lang, es gibt aber auch noch kleinere, etwa 3-5 cm lang. 
Kann man diese Schnecken als Köder beim angeln verwenden? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und welche Fische beißen auf die Schnecken? 

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

aal und döbel kann man sehr gut mit schnecken fangen .... versuchs einfach mal vielleicht gehts ja richtig ab drauf


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Nach starken Regenfällen findest du die Viecher überall. ( Mach bloß deine Angeltasche und deinen Angelkoffer zu! ) 
Ich hab's im letzten Jahr ein paar mal probiert, aber weder Brachsen noch Aiteln waren interessiert. Die Maden und Würmer hingegen verschmähten sie nicht. #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> ( Mach bloß deine Angeltasche und deinen Angelkoffer zu! )


 

Oh Ja, davon kann ich nen Lied singen, im Eifer des Gefechts vergess ich das nämlich auch ab und an :v


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Also an meinen Teichen fang ich immer mit nem Wurm - in trockenen Sommern manchmal schwer zu finden... Hab dann auch schon mal aus Verlegenheit ne Nacktschnecke drangehängt - geht gar nicht... Keine Ahnung wieso, zumindest Forellen beißen lieber auf nen nackten Haken als in so ne Schnecke...
Kann aber bei anderen Fischen womöglich klappen - nur bei Forellen geht gar nichts, da kannst Du eher ne Zigarettenkippe anbieten, da beißen die drauf...


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Also ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen wie die Vorposter gemacht - noch nie einen Biss auf die Nacktschnecken gehabt - nichtmal Döbel im Sommer, die normalerweise auf alles gehen, das ins Wasser fällt... vom erhofften Aal ganz zu schweigen... 

Fazit: Die Nacktschnecke, ein "Köder" den die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## J-Mo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

...ist es nicht so das nacktschnecken als schutz ein sekret absondern das feinde fernhält?! ...das würde ja dann auch für stresssituationen gelten. sorichtig entspannt ist as warscheinlich nicht für ne schnecke wenn sie durchbohrt am gewässergrund liegt |supergri 

...könnte mir vorstellen das es daran liegt. sonst wärs mein hauptköder. die dinger hab ich immer massenhaft im garten!

gruß jan


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Dann machen wir alle bis auf fishingexpert87 was falsch. Bei ihm geht Aal und Döbel super...


----------



## Student (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Hi!

Ich hab als Kind mal einen Waller-Biß auf Nacktschnecke, im Gebüsch gefunden, verzeichnen können. Der Waller war zwar nur rund 50 cm, aber immerhin...

Ansonsten würde ich, wie die Fische wohl auch, Würmer vorziehen *g*

Mfg

Student


----------



## frogile (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Aale fressen schnecken regelmäßig bei Überflutungen von Wiesen.
Kannst mal versuchen ganz am Rand (max 50 cm vom Ufer weg) mit Schnecken zu angeln, am Besten, wenn Gras usw. ins Wasser hängt. Aber ich denke, dass da mit Wurm mindestens genauso viel (wenn nicht sogar mehr) fangen wirst.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

nix falsch aber ich konnte schon was fangen damit .... einige döbel  gehen immer  auf die hellbraunen


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



J-Mo schrieb:


> ...ist es nicht so das nacktschnecken als schutz ein sekret absondern das feinde fernhält?! /quote]
> 
> 
> Dürfte die Erklärung sein, die Dinger sind ungenießbar bis giftig... Also, in meinen Naturteichen fallen dauernd diese Dinger rein - und verwesen vor sich hin. Nicht mal die Störe, so richtige Staubsauger, gehen da ran - muß wiederlich schmecken#h
> ...


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Es geht doch darum, ob es ein sich lohnender Köder ist. Zufallsfänge wie Brasse auf Twister, Karpfen auf GuFi oder Rotauge auf Kaugummi kommen ja auch vor. Aber das sind ja Ausnahmen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

vielleicht treibt die neugier als eher der geschmack den bekommt er ja nich gleich beim biss zu schmecken...aber die schwarzen spitzen schnecken gehen ab die im wasser liegen super köder auf aal und schleie.....


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ich weiß wohl, das Chinesische Laufenten voll auf diese Wegschnecken abfahren. Aber darum gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> vielleicht treibt die neugier als eher der geschmack den bekommt er ja nich gleich beim biss zu schmecken...aber die schwarzen spitzen schnecken gehen ab die im wasser liegen super köder auf aal und schleie.....


 

Bist Du Dir sicher?? Wenn ich in meine Teiche nen Wurm reinwerfe (ohne Haken) wird der fast noch über der Wasseroberfläche gefressen. Schmeiß ich ne Schnecke rein sind auf einmal die Fische ganz woanders.

Ich lass mich gern belehren, aber mit ner Nacktschnecke fängst Du nichtmals im Puff irgendetwas.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

JA DA bin ich mir sicher konnte schon aale und döbel damit fangen!.... und auch etwas darüber lesen das englische angler damit fangen.....


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> JA DA bin ich mir sicher konnte schon aale und döbel damit fangen!.... und auch etwas darüber lesen das englische angler damit fangen.....


 
DU bist der Fishingexpert|kopfkrat, da kann ich meine jahrzehntelange Erfahrung wohl in die Tonne kloppen#t.

Fazit: Angel Du weiter mit Nacktschnecken - kommt unserem Fischbestand zu gute... Die zwei Zufallsbisse fallen wirklich nicht ins Gewicht:g

Stefan


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

schrieb ich topköder nur das man damit fischen kann ... und auch was fängt.... was interpretierst du denn hier??


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Mensch Leute net kloppen hier...

Kann doch sein, dass jemand damit an bestimmten tagen fängt vllt. sind es ja andere Nacktschnecken^^



LG Jan Peter


----------



## Keinohrfisch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Hallo Leute!

Danke für Eure zahlreichen und schnellen Antworten!
Und nicht gleich in die Haare kriegen!!!
Jedem das seine.

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Mensch Leute net kloppen hier...
> 
> Kann doch sein, dass jemand damit an bestimmten tagen fängt vllt. sind es ja andere Nacktschnecken^^
> 
> ...


 


Genau, und zwar bekleidete Nackt/Schnecken :q:q:q

Aber Ich denke mal das der TE schon wissen will ob es sich lohnt diese als Köder zu nutzen, oder ob es nur Zufallsfänge (was Ich denke) sind...


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

wichtig bei den schnecken ist folgendes: es ginbt so rötlich-braune, die kannst als köder vergessen! -- > rote wegschnecke

die dunkelbraunen -> spanische wegschnecke hingegen gehen gut für forellen und döbel. für aal sind sogenannte leopardschnecken (-> http://www.entomologie.de/forum/upload/pic8434.jpg ) recht gut.

wie gesagt: mit den rotbraunen fängste nix! nimm lieber die dunklen, damit geht was.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

wenn du gern mit schnecken angeln möchtest ist die spitzschlammschnecke das richtige....schleien aale und forellen fressen die gerne probiers mal


----------



## Keinohrfisch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wenn du gern mit schnecken angeln möchtest ist die spitzschlammschnecke das richtige....schleien aale und forellen fressen die gerne probiers mal



Ah, ja. Spitzschlammschnecken kenn ich. Habe selber welche in meinem ca. 15m3 großem Gartenteich. Muss ich die zum Angeln aus dem Gehäuse pellen oder wollen das die Fische lieber selber machen? 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

je nach dem.... wenn viele kleinfische da sind fressen sie dir sicherlich das weiche schneckenfleisch vom haken!.... zum schleinfischen kannst du den kordamaggot clip nutzen ohne schale.... vielleicht als kombi mit würm oder aufgepoppten mais...probiers einfach mal wenn das schneckenhaus verstochen ist tritt der duft sicherlich besser frei! muss sich ja etwas abheben von den anderen schnecken


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> schrieb ich topköder nur das man damit fischen kann ... und auch was fängt.... was interpretierst du denn hier??


 
Fishingexpert - ICH interpetiere hier erst mal gar nichts... Allerdings scheint mir aus Deinen Postings herauszuschimmern, das man auch mit nem sauber durchbohrtem Kieselstein am Haken was fängt.

Wobei Du völlig im Recht bist - da wird besser gebissen als auf ne Schnecke...

Bevor wir hier einen "Kleinkrieg" anfangen, mag das bitte jeder ausprobrieren und lasst uns teilhaben an den Erfahrungen... Aber bitte nicht die Jungangler, das macht NUR Frust...


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> wichtig bei den schnecken ist folgendes: es ginbt so rötlich-braune, die kannst als köder vergessen! -- > rote wegschnecke
> 
> die dunkelbraunen -> spanische wegschnecke hingegen gehen gut für forellen und döbel. für aal sind sogenannte leopardschnecken (-> http://www.entomologie.de/forum/upload/pic8434.jpg ) recht gut.
> 
> wie gesagt: mit den rotbraunen fängste nix! nimm lieber die dunklen, damit geht was.


 
 very |good:

Das beste/sinnvollste Beitrag bisher...



LG Jan Peter


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

überhaupt schonmal mi Spitzschlammschnecken gefischt??


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Falls du mich meinst:

Nein, aber es war der sinnvollste Beitrag weil die Überschrift irgendwas mit Nacktschnecken is...
Kann ja sein das es mit Spitzschlammschnecken gut klappt, war ja auch ein guter Beitrag aber es ging eig um nacktschnecken, es war trotzdem ein guter Beitrag bzw. Alternative...

LG Jan Peter


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> überhaupt schonmal mi Spitzschlammschnecken gefischt??


 

Man ey, jetzt hör doch mal auf Dich hier so aufzuregen ... Ist ja wohl nich wahr ... Im übrigen würde ich die Spitzschlammschnecke vorher aus Ihrer Hütte prügeln, oder denkst Du das nen Aal sich die Mühe macht die Schnecke aus dem Haus zu knabbern ...


----------



## hecq (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Doch lieber einen Wurm oder Köfi als irgendwelche Schnecken aus ihren Häusern zu Prügeln oder sich mit diesen schleimigen Nacktschnecken rumzuärgern. |supergri


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Man ey, jetzt hör doch mal auf Dich hier so aufzuregen ... Ist ja wohl nich wahr ... Im übrigen würde ich die Spitzschlammschnecke vorher aus Ihrer Hütte prügeln, oder denkst Du das nen Aal sich die Mühe macht die Schnecke aus dem Haus zu knabbern ...


 

Meine Meinung, ich habs nur net so extrem ausgedrückt, wolln ja alle höflich bleiben...
Aber, sorry Expert, ich versteh nicht warum du dich jetzt hier so aufregst...

Bei jetzt bitte wieder ONTOPIC


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


>


 

jaaaaaanz jenauuuuuu:m|supergri



LG Jan Peter


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

:l jawoll..... ihr kennt euch aus das die schnecke zum top ködern in sachen schleienfischen steht scheint ihr nich zu wissen
äehm...in natura gibt auch keinen die schnecken aus de häusern pulen.... und karpfen werden auch keine dreikantmuschel auslutschen.... naja


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

scheinbar nicht
Wir köönen alle nicht angeln:vik::vik:



LG Jan Peter


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> *schrieb ich topköder ??*


 


fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> :l jawoll..... ihr kennt euch aus das die schnecke zum "*top ködern"* in sachen schleienfischen steht scheint ihr nich zu wissen


 

Nööööööö :m


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

pfeift auf Schnecken - angelt mit Wurm:vik:


manmanman, was manche doch einen Terz um so schleimige Viecher machen#c


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Oh man:m:m
@ ToxicTools: Sauber aufgepasst:vik:


LG Jan Peter


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

alles bissle viel wa?? wir sind mitlerweile von nacktschnecken zu Spitzschlammschnecken gekommen aber ist schon nicht einfach....


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> alles bissle viel wa?? wir sind mitlerweile von nacktschnecken zu Spitzschlammschnecken gekommen aber ist schon nicht einfach....




Häääää, wer hat den die Schlammschnecken ins Spiel gebracht|kopfkrat





fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wenn du gern mit schnecken angeln möchtest ist die spitzschlammschnecke das richtige....schleien aale und forellen fressen die gerne probiers mal


----------



## Keinohrfisch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Passiert hier sowas (privater Kleinkrieg) öfters?
Von dieser Seite kenne ich das Forum ja noch garnicht.

Tut mir leid wenn ich mit meiner Frage Unruhe gestiftet habe. Ich werde mich auch demnächst mit Fragen etwas zurückhalten und lieber selber probieren. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Keinohrfisch schrieb:


> Passiert hier sowas (privater Kleinkrieg) öfters?
> Von dieser Seite kenne ich das Forum ja noch garnicht.
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn ich mit meiner Frage Unruhe gestiftet habe. Ich werde mich auch demnächst mit Fragen etwas zurückhalten und lieber selber probieren.
> ...





nööö:m ist nur Winter :m und keiner reagiert sich beim Fischen ab


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Keinohrfisch schrieb:


> Passiert hier sowas (privater Kleinkrieg) öfters?
> Von dieser Seite kenne ich das Forum ja noch garnicht.
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn ich mit meiner Frage Unruhe gestiftet habe. Ich werde mich auch demnächst mit Fragen etwas zurückhalten und lieber selber probieren.
> ...


 

Du solltest dich auf keinen Fall mir fragen zurück halten|wavey:

MartinObelt hat Recht, es ist Winter, gibt oft wieder die gleichen Diskussionen wie C&R und sowat^^


LG Jan Peter


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Servus,
habe schon mit Nacktschnecken gefischt, aber nur Aale gefangen wenn steigendes Wasser nach Starkregen war.
Bei normalem Wasser und Wetter ging noch nix auf Schnecke.
Ich würde meinen, daß sich speziell die Aale auf solche spezielle Situationen eingestellt haben.
Ist halt Natur, fressen wenn Tisch voll.:q

Gruß Oldi


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe schon mit Nacktschnecken gefischt, aber nur Aale gefangen wenn steigendes Wasser nach Starkregen war.
> Bei normalem Wasser und Wetter ging noch nix auf Schnecke.
> Ich würde meinen, daß sich speziell die Aale auf solche spezielle Situationen eingestellt haben.
> ...



Weißt Du noch, welche Art der Nacktschnecken das war - die roten, die schwarzen oder die Leoparden? Wäre ganz interessant, da ich auch es bei steigendem HW mit den roten Schleimern erfolglos versucht hatte...


----------



## Krabbenfänger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ob Nacktschnecke oder Spitzschlammschnecke ist doch egal,beides sind Schnecken.
Ich habe mit der Spitzschlammschnecke zwar noch nicht geangelt,hatte aber viele im Gartenteich.
Als ich einen kleinen Karpfen eingesetzt habe hat der die alle mit der Zeit ausgenukkelt und nur das Gehäuse übrig gelassen.
Ich habe diese grauen Nacktschnecken über längere Zeit am Ijsselmeer getestet und nix gefangen,auf Tauwurm ging aber immer was.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> überhaupt schonmal mi Spitzschlammschnecken gefischt??


 
Ging es vom Themenersteller nicht um NACKTSCHNECKEN, die Dinger die auf dem Salatblättern sitzen?#q

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Keinohrfisch schrieb:


> Passiert hier sowas (privater Kleinkrieg) öfters?


 
Türlich, passiert hier dauernd...#h Aber das hier Leute (Angelexperten#d) allen Ernstes NACKTSCHNECKEN als fängigen Ködeer verkaufen wollen... is wohl ne Premiere...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Jo zu schade, da ärgert sich jetzt manch Naturköderanbieter das er da nich vor fishingexpert87 drauf gekommen ist  ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo zu schade, da ärgert sich jetzt manch Naturköderanbieter das er da nich vor fishingexpert87 drauf gekommen ist  ...


 

Der war nicht schlecht - ach was, der war GUT.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ab dem kommenden Frühjahr können die Nacktschnecken aus unserem Gemüsegarten wieder im 50er Pack für nen 10er exklusiv bei mir geordert werden


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

bei uns gibts die für die Hälfte, Martin, 5€ nur... Selbstabholer kriegen Rabatt - mach ich Dir das Geschäft kaputt???|supergri#h|supergri


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil.... ich seh dich schon schnecken sammeln forellenzemmel  haha


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Nun ja Männer, Ich hab hier im Trööt jemanden kennengelernt, der schwört auf die Köder. Evtl. macht Ihr Ihm mal nen Unverbindliches Angebot "fishingexpert87" ... Ne PN wäre von Vorteil :q:q:q

Kann da leider nich soviel von anbieten...mein Garten besteht nur aus Zierpflanzen ...


----------



## Krabbenfänger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ich hol schon mal Bier und Chips.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ich habe mit Nacktschnecken schon sehr gut gefangen (Aale), noch lieber benutze ich aber Gehäuseschnecken. Diese bunten Dinger, die im Sommer überall kleben. 
Anleitung: Man nehme die Schnecke und (Tierfreunde bitte umschalten...|rolleyes) donnere sie mit Schmackes auf eine harte Unterlage. Dieses befördert das Weichtier umgehend in die ewigen Jagdgründe und das Gehäuse entfernt sich von allein. Dann kommen 1 - 3 der Schnecken auf den Haken. Ich kenne jemanden, der fischt die Tierchen samt Gehäuse anstelle von Boilies am Haarvorfach und hat damit schon sehr gut Karpfen gefangen.
Ein spitzenmässiger Schleienköder sind diese kleinen Gehäuseschnecken, die den Schlammschnecken sehr ähnlich sind (sind aber Landschnecken) und im Sommer nach Regen massenhaft in hohem Gras sitzen. Keine Ahnung wie die heißen. 
Ansonsten sind auch die großen Braunen oder Schwarzen Nacktschnecken geeignet. Aber es ist eine erbärmliche Sauerei, die auf den Haken zu kriegen....:c


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil.... ich seh dich schon schnecken sammeln forellenzemmel haha


 
??? klär mich bitte auf - überigens sind meist die im Vorteil die auch (zumindest rudimäntär - sowas ähnliches wie halbwegs:q) schreiben können...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

wissen tust du es nicht das Spitzschlammschnecken im wasser leben und schnecken mit die hauptnahrung der nahrung mancher fischarten darstellt....aber naja


----------



## longlongsilver (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

schaut mal hier;

http://www.helix-fishbaits.com/index.php?mod=category&id_ctg=67   #6#6#6#6

mfg :vik::vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ahja , der Marmorkarpfen z.b. mapft meist Algen, ziehst Du Dir jetzt Algen auf den Haken um diesem Fisch nachzustellen fishingexpert....

Dat dürfte locker ins leere laufen...

@Brassenwürger, würdest Du das als gezieltes Anködern bezeichnen...oder eher zur Not weil die Würmer leer sind, und man kann es dann auch unter Zufallsfang abschreiben?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wissen tust du es nicht das Spitzschlammschnecken im wasser leben und schnecken mit die hauptnahrung der nahrung mancher fischarten darstellt....aber naja


 
Lieber Experte - ICH weiß sehr wohl wo sich Spitzschlammschnecken im allgemeinen aufhalten. Blöderweise geht es hier um Nacktschnecken - bitte nicht immer ablenken

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> schaut mal hier;
> 
> http://www.helix-fishbaits.com/index.php?mod=category&id_ctg=67 #6#6#6#6
> 
> mfg :vik::vik:


 


In der Produktbeschreibung zu lesen :

Das im Gehäuse befindliche Sardinenextrakt sorgt durch den langsamen Austritt aus den Öffnungen der Schale für eine sehr gute Lockwirkung auf die Fische,

und:

Tip:. Das herausgezogene Fleisch vor dem Wiederreindrücken kurz in Pulverdipp wälzen.


Mein Fazit: Reines Schneckenfleisch ist kein gut laufender Köder .... Scheint ja nur unter Anwendung von anderen Lockstoffen zu funktionieren... 



EDIT: Es ist ne Junganglerfrage, und wir wollen Ihm ja hier auch nich etwas überbüglen, was dazu beträgt das er die Lust am Fischen verliert!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger, würdest Du das als gezieltes Anködern bezeichnen...oder eher zur Not weil die Würmer leer sind, und man kann es dann auch unter Zufallsfang abschreiben?


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das Zufallsfänge sind. Schnecken plumpsen ja schon recht häufig in´s Gewässer und sind sehr nahrhaft und reich an Proteinen. Kaum ein Fisch wird sich so einen Leckerbissen entgehen lassen. Ich sehe das auch bei meinen Aquarienfischen (Großbuntbarsche), die sind verrückt nach Schnecken aller Art. Auch die Schnecken als Boilie - Ersatz sind einleuchtend, da ein großer Karpfen problemlos in der Lage sein sollte, das Gehäuse mit seinen Schlundzähnen zu knacken. Wie eine knusprige Praline mit leckerem, saftigem und nahrhaftem Inhalt....#6


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

ich hau mich weg hier.....so jetzt fahre ich zum fischen machts gut ihr schnecken #6 ausprobieren mitreden und gut is....


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Blöderweise geht es hier um Nacktschnecken - bitte nicht immer ablenken
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 



So ist es ... Bleiben wir doch bei der Nackten :q


----------



## hecq (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wie eine knusprige Praline mit leckerem, saftigem und nahrhaftem Inhalt....#6



Sehr geil geschrieben! :q


----------



## emsopa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Türlich, passiert hier dauernd...#h Aber das hier Leute (Angelexperten#d) allen Ernstes NACKTSCHNECKEN als fängigen Ködeer verkaufen wollen... is wohl ne Premiere...
> 
> Gruß Stefan


ich verkaufe sie dir nicht, die musst du schon selber sammeln.:q
in der ruhr sind die ein topköder für döbel.
wenn sommerhochwasser auf den wiesen steht, bekommt man mit den den dingern bisse fast im sekundentakt.:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So ist es ... Bleiben wir doch bei der Nackten :q


 
Ich kenne da einen Baggersee, da kann man sich im Sommer immer nackte Schnecken ansehen. Aber die haben meistens leider keine Lust zum Angeln...

Zurück zum Thema: Mich würde da mal interessieren, ob es bei uns auch geschützte Arten von Nacktschnecken gibt und ob schon mal einer versucht hat, die Schleimbolzen einzusalzen, um sie zu entschleimen und haltbarer zu machen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

@ Brassenwürger,  nich das Dich gleich P.E.T.A. verfolgt mein Freund


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> nich das Dich gleich P.E.T.A. verfolgt mein Freund


 
Dann mach´ich die zur Schnecke.....:m


----------



## Krabbenfänger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> und ob schon mal einer versucht hat, die Schleimbolzen einzusalzen, um sie zu entschleimen und haltbarer zu machen.


Das haben wir als Blagen immer gemacht aber dabei ging es weniger ums haltbar machen,war ne richtige Schweinerei hinterher.


----------



## hecq (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dann mach´ich die zur Schnecke.....:m



Wie du mit Schnecken umgehst wissen wir ja |supergri



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Anleitung: Man nehme die Schnecke und (Tierfreunde bitte umschalten...|rolleyes) donnere sie mit Schmackes auf eine harte Unterlage. Dieses befördert das Weichtier umgehend in die ewigen Jagdgründe und das Gehäuse entfernt sich von allein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Die Nackedeis haben ja kein Hüttchen überm Buckel, die müssen also ne ander abwehr haben gegenüber anderen Tieren......Stinkgeruch wat keiner mag, Giftstoffe, oder oder oder... Egal wer hier von Fängen berichtet auf die Dinger, Ich bin der Meinung es sind Zufallsfänge ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Reines Schneckenfleisch ist kein gut laufender Köder .... Scheint ja nur unter Anwendung von anderen Lockstoffen zu funktionieren...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Es ist ne Junganglerfrage, und wir wollen Ihm ja hier auch nich etwas überbüglen, was dazu beträgt das er die Lust am Fischen verliert!!!


 

Dito - Schneckenfleisch (allerdings Gehäuseschnecken - Weinbergschnecken) schmeckt nach gar nichts - aber nen halbwegs guter Koch (nene - nicht der Roland#6) zaubert da was raus, ist gar nicht schwer, das steht und fällt mit dem Sößchen - Knoblauch wird gern genommen...

Und wetten dass: Ich schmeiß son Knoblauchschneckchen in den Teich und weg ist es - dutzende von Nacktschnecken deneben finden Null Beachtung.

So - halb Fünf ist die Nacht vorbei, viel Spaß noch... und auch Dir Fishingexpert - auch wenn Du Dir die größte Mühe gibst als Ober********* dazustehen...

Kleiner Tipp - man kann durchaus etwas per PN regeln... und des weiteren ist das hier kein World of Warcraft Forum:vik: immer locker bleiben - und zum Thema "Nacktschnecken" ich kenn so ein Lokal hier...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

wenn das nich sturkopf is.... |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung es sind Zufallsfänge ...


 
Ich nicht! Ich habe nach starkem Gewitterregen in unseren Gräben schon Aale gefangen, die hatten die Mägen voll mit Nacktschnecken. Und sonst war da außer ein paar Flohkrebsen nichts drin zu finden. Die scheinen also gezielt auf die Suche zu gehen. Ich jedenfalls halte eine ganze Menge von Schnecken als Köder. Gerade, weil ich schon alles mögliche drauf gefangen habe.....|rolleyes


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die scheinen also gezielt auf die Suche zu gehen.


 

Naja meiner Meinung nach, ist das nach Starkregen/Hochwasser einfach nur ne Faulheit der Fische...Aber nicht gefallen am Köder ... Nach dem Motto .. Hauptsache Bauch voll...Bei langer Trockenheit, und gemischtem Angebot von Ködern der Angler wird nen Fisch (in meinen Augen) nen Teufel tun ne Nacktschnecke dem Tauwurm vorzuziehen


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> nen Teufel tun ne Nacktschnecke dem Tauwurm vorzuziehen


 
Wobei ja ein Tauwurm auch nicht gerade zur natürlichen Nahrung von Fischen gehört. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Aal oder anderer Fisch ausgerechnet einen fetten Tauwurm findet? Verschwindend gering!
Ich denke eher, dass Schnecken, Grillen und anderes Getier für die Fische Leckerbissen sind, die die meiste Zeit unerreichbar sind und um so gieriger genommen werden. Kaum ein Elbaal wird jemals zuvor in seinem Leben einen Tauwurm auch nur zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Trotzdem nimmt er den Köder gierig und ohne scheu! Ähnlich wird das mit Schnecken sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass Schnecken, Grillen und anderes Getier für die Fische Leckerbissen sind, die die meiste Zeit unerreichbar sind und um so gieriger genommen werden.


 

Grillen/Heuschrecken/Mehl/Bienenmaden u.s.w = Forelle 

gängige/bekannte Köder

Rot/Mist/Tauwurm = Aal u.s.w.

gängige/bekannte Köder

Schnecken/Nackt oder angezogen :q = ???

kein gängiger Köder

Mal im ernst, wenn doch so Super drauf gefangen wird, warum wird die Schnecke nicht vertrieben...


----------



## Krabbenfänger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Naja meiner Meinung nach, ist das nach Starkregen/Hochwasser einfach nur ne Faulheit der Fische...Aber nicht gefallen am Köder ... Nach dem Motto .. Hauptsache Bauch voll...Bei langer Trockenheit, und gemischtem Angebot von Ködern der Angler wird nen Fisch (in meinen Augen) nen Teufel tun ne Nacktschnecke dem Tauwurm vorzuziehen


Ich denke das ist Saison abhängig.
Bei uns im Puff gehen die Forellen gerne auf Heuschrecken aber nur in der Jahreszeit wo diese auch in Massen vorkommen.
Habe es zu anderen Zeiten mit Heuschrecken aus dem Zooladen versucht aber da ging nix.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wenn doch so Super drauf gefangen wird, warum wird die Schnecke nicht vertrieben...


 
Weil keine Sau Bock drauf hat, die schleimigen Viecher in eine Dose zu stecken! Geschweige denn, zu sammeln....
Wenn eine Dose mit 10 braunen Wegschnecken ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank steht, möchte ich die Sauerei da drin nicht sehen....:v

Aber glaube mir: Schnecken sind echt ein guter Köder! Und die Geschmäcker von Menschen und Fischen sind eben verschieden....#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Bei uns im Puff gehen die Forellen gerne auf Heuschrecken


 

Ja, das ist mir auch klar


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wenn doch so Super drauf gefangen wird, warum wird die Schnecke nicht vertrieben...


 

Weil das geschleime die meisten abschreckt,und sich noch keiner traut die zu züchten weil man nicht weiß ob Nachfrage da ist,aber fangen tun die ganz gut besonders die braunen kleinen bis 3-4cm.
Fische sind wie Schweine alles fresser!
lg


----------



## madmax9965 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Am Altrhein bei Breisach sind schon etliche dicke Döbel auf Schnecken gefangen worden von mir.Habe sie mir aber am Gewässer direkt gesucht und nicht die aus dem Garten genommen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Nun ja , wir verpacken alle möglichen Sachen, Wir machen alles mögliche haltbar und lagerfähig...Und ne SUPERSCHNECKE die gute Fänge erzielen kann geht nix zu verpacken...


Leute  , die will keiner Verpacken, weil es sich nicht lohnt...


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Hier mal eine Anleitung zur Haltbarmachung...

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080906033001AAqYhjd


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Also meine Schleien Aale und Karpfen haben sie nicht gescheut.Ich habe schon beim Aalangeln auf Kaulbarsche Rotfedern gefangen,auf Rotaugen Karpfen............alles fresser halt.
Und wenn Schnecken massenhaft am Wasser auftreten sind das meist die besten Köder.
Aber jeder wie er meint,ich zieh sie weiter auf wenn extrem viele unterwegs sind.
lg


----------



## Esoxfreund (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

@madmax9965

was mach ich nun wenn mein Garten direkt am Gewässer mündet ?? :g


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Anleitung zur Haltbarmachung...
> 
> http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080906033001AAqYhjd


 


:m sehr schön, mir Obstschnaps...

Lasst und Alkifische fangen#6


So Jungs, Mädels, Freunde der freien Körperkultur Ick geh langsam Richtung Kopfkissen ... 

Sollte mir mal die ÜberSchnecke im String über den weg laufen, dann frag Ick se ob se Lust auf Fischgeruch hat...

In diesem Sinne ... Gute N8


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Also, ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, in einem alten Blinker mal was über einen Typen gelesen zu haben, der vorzugsweise mit geviertelten Nacktschnecken den Aalen nachstellte. 

Gefangen hat er laut Bericht, ob es gefakt war, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## fisherb00n (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Also ich habe bis vor einigen Jahren immer wieder Nacktschnecken als Köder verwendet...
Den Brassen haben sie geschmeckt...auf Aal hab ich das nie ausprobiert...
Allerdings mögen Schleien und Karpfen sicherlich auch so eine Vitaminbombe...also probier es aus...
Mit ner dicken saftigen Schnecke hältst du dir auch die Kleinfische vom Hals...die haben nämlich Probleme mal abzubeissen |rolleyes


----------



## Kampfler (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

kann auch nur zum probieren raten, ich hatte bei meinem bisher einzigen feldversuch allerdings nix außer schleim an den fingern.

und immer aufpassen bei der nacktschneckenjagd, auf denen kann man böse ausrutschen |supergri


----------



## Andy-583 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Hi #h

Mal abgesehen davon, ob Nacktschnecken fangen oder nicht (Ich habe bis jetzt nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht), ist es eine riesen Sauerei und zum :v, wenn man die aufzieht. Wenn die länger im Wasser gelegen haben werden die zu einem schleimigen harten Knäuel, das man nur schlecht vom Haken wieder abbekommt. Also nochmal Nacktschmecken never ever! Da kaufe ich mir lieber ne Packung Würmer!


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

ich hab mich ja schon mal etwas detaillierter geäußert zudiesem thema ... kommt auf die sorte der schnecken an. niemals mit der roten wegschnecke, die mögen die fische nicht. 
die dunkle, spanische wegschnecke fressen sie gerne, ebenso die leopardenschnecke.

ich hab am baggersee mit schnecken schon schöne forellen gefangen, während die würmer- und maisbader leer ausgingen.
ebenso scheinen aitlen (oder auf hochdeutsch döbel) die schleimer zu mögen.

ich würde schnecken daher zwar nicht als superköder, sondern eher als joker sehen, wenn mal nix geht, oder die würmer ausgegangen sind. schließlich schadet es nie, eine alternative bei beissflauten zu haben!


----------



## Andy-583 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

|good: 


Das sehe ich auch so!!! Meistens findet man ja eh welche am Ufer, wenn man den "Joker" brauchen sollte und es unbedingt ausprobieren will!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Große braune Nacktschnecken sind die delikatesse großer Bachsaiblinge un Bachforellen...bei uns im Bach fängste nur die großen mit Nacktschnecke. Auf Teig, Würmer, Maden, Heuschrecken... beisst immer nur ne kleine Forelle.
Hab einmal ne Bachforelle mit ca.65cm und 3kg mitgenommen, natürlich auf Nacktschnecke gefangen, die hatte den ganzen Bauch voller Nackschnecken mind. 25Stk!

Ist ein richtig guter Köder,aber halt nich an jedem Gewässer!

Gruß:m


----------



## DerSimon (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Vor einigen Jahren war ich an einem Fluß am Bodensee und habe dort geangelt. 
Das Wasser war sehr klar und man konnte die großen Döbel im Wasser stehen sehen.
Jedoch konnten wir zu zweit stundenlang keinen Biß verzeichnen.
Und das obwohl wir zig Methoden ausprobiert haben.
Aus lauter Verzweifelung habe ich eine dicke, braune und zugegebener Maßen sehr ekelhafte Nacktschnecke an den Haken gehängt.
Es hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert und schon lag der erste dicke Döbel im Kecher.
Am Ende des Tages hatten wir zig Döbel gefangen. Der größte war 3 Kilo schwer und hat einen wunderbaren Drill in der Strömung abgeliefert.
Wieder in NRW, meiner Heimat angekommen, habe ich auch direkt versucht mit Nacktschnecken zu angeln. Jedoch komplett ohne Erfolg.
Wirklich erfolgreich scheint dieser Köder nur in bestimmten Regionen zu sein.


----------



## Benefitz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Bei mir klappen Nacktschnecken sowohl auf Aal als auch auf Forelle total unterschiedlich, so is es mir passiert das ich auf wurm oder köfi nix gekriegt hab und dann die nacktschnecke die auf der angeltasche lag gleich drei aale in folge gebracht hat zwei drei tage später hab ichs direkt mir Nacktschneckten versucht un nix bis ich wieder mit wurm geangelt habe.
Also sind Nacktschnecken aufjedenfall nicht immer erste wahl aber immer ein Versuch wert

Gruß Benny


----------



## Carp Tackling (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

meiner mainung nach beste köder auf döbel(AItel)ist eine heuschrecke


----------



## kinzig-Angler (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja schon mal etwas detaillierter geäußert zudiesem thema ... kommt auf die sorte der schnecken an. niemals mit der roten wegschnecke, die mögen die fische nicht.
> die dunkle, spanische wegschnecke fressen sie gerne, ebenso die leopardenschnecke.
> 
> ich hab am baggersee mit schnecken schon schöne forellen gefangen, während die würmer- und maisbader leer ausgingen.
> ...




Hast recht, es hat mit der Farbe zu tun. Die roten sollen angeblich Bitterstoffe im Schleim haben.
Ich habe schon sehr gut mit "Schnächel" , so heissen die bei uns in Hessen, gefangen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

 nice


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Ich wollte mal eine Nacktschnecke mit der Schleuder anfüttern, man man man die Schleuder war danach so schleimig und war auch nicht mit Wasser oder Gras zu säubern an dem Tag


----------



## Steve Deluxe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

also ich finde schnecken grundsächlich schon als guten köder , habe dmit schon schleien und aale gefangen.
aber das hantieren mit den viechern ist eucht scheise. ich zieh sie immer mit einer ködernadel auf und fasse sie mit blättern an. aber auf würmer beisst mindestens genau so viel und es ist nicht so eine schleimige angelegenheit!!!
nur wenn dir mal die würmer ausgehen kannst du sie schon gut nehem.
oder einfach ein paar reinschmeissen lockt bestimmt so manchen fisch an, der dann vielleicht auch deinen wurm packt.


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nacktschnecken als Köder*

Beim Aalangeln hatte ich es das meine Aal alle Schnecken im Magen hatten dann habe ich es mal ausprobiert aber das Ergebnis war nicht so gut.
1 Aal hat auf Schnecke gebissen die anderen auf Tauwurm wie zuvor


----------

